# Huernia oculata



## mrhappyrotter (May 3, 2015)

Huernia oculata

This is a small growing Stapeliad relative I recently picked up, despite having a moratorium set on new plants. It's a very attractive species. This one has bell shaped flowers.

When I saw this, and particularly after I smelled the flower, I knew I had to have it. I've had no luck with Bulbophyllums but Stapeliads seem to do alright for me, and no collection is truly complete until you grow something stinky. This flower has the stereotypical Stapeliad and/or Bulbophyllum putrid rot smell.

Fortunate for me, I suppose, it's not a terribly strong odor. So, it doesn't assault my nose from across the room or anything. It's definitely not something I'd want my house smelling like, but it's certainly not quite as revolting as the smell of actual rotting garbage. I guess what I'm admitting to is that in its own sort of way, I find the smell compelling.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2015)

How many flies do you have? oke:


----------



## Migrant13 (May 4, 2015)

Bizarre....in a good way!


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2015)

Enjoy!


----------

